# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum >  WCC Annual Assesment

## Elijah

Hi All

Anyone with advise/information on how to submit the Annual assesment and make payments, tried to download the forms, but seems like the process has changed. need to apply for a letter of good standing.

----------


## Mike C

To register and submit the Return Of Earnings 2012/2013 online, visit http://roe.labour.gov.za/DolRegistra...b/landing.html

----------

Dave A (13-Mar-13), Lynda (12-Mar-13)

----------


## Elijah

Hi Mike, thanks for the reply, have tried to register for DOL User account but keep getting invalid identity number. any ideas?

----------


## Lynda

Thank you to Mike C, for this link.... I have just spent almost two hours trying to get hold of Department of Labour to let them know links on their page aren't working (to download the form), emailed them and it was returned undelivered, sat on the phone on hold with the most horrific blaring music in my ears for 30 minutes and then remembered every business saviour "The Forum SA".... if only the government departments were as easy to find info on.  Must just say also mention that while I was sitting on hold I noticed the Dept of Labour also have a FaceBook page and I was browzing it.  Was shocked to see that they have stopped the training of new nurses... very scary for all concerned, especially if they bring in that new NHI system.

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

> Hi Mike, thanks for the reply, have tried to register for DOL User account but keep getting invalid identity number. any ideas?


I think you need to use the identity of a Member / Director of the particular entity?

----------


## Elijah

> I think you need to use the identity of a Member / Director of the particular entity?


Have been trying with identity number of the members, but keep getting the following error message: "Individual details fetch failed ...0" . But if others have been able to register then could be a problem with client's registration details????

----------


## jonesey

My problem is even more complex than that.  I submitted a registration form in 2011, received communication BACK from the department of labour with a reference number on it asking me to complete returns for years concerned, submitted returns, and since heard nothing from them.  Decided to call for my statements and mu contract number (for online submissions) and was told that I need the OLD 9 digit number because they cant use the new number to extract statements.  Help?
1. who can I contact to give me the proper and correct number
2. is there not an ombudsman like SARS that actually help resolve this?
3. Do i just not pay and dont bother to follow this up?

----------


## Johan99

Jonesey,

Our company administers the WCA obligations of various employers and we had a handfull of exactly your problem. What happened is that the "old system" number allocated to your entity was not converted to the new "99" number upon rollover from the old to the new system. You were probably assessed after 1 October 2011 when the old system was no longer identifying assessments raised and on the new system you have no number, thus the assessment also are "in limbo". It could even be that no assessment was raised as well.

So much for the problem - how to fix this? This would entail a visit to their offices with the proof of registration and request them to allocate a new number. Could take a while though...Another way to check that could save you the trip to Pretoria, is to register for online submissions. After registration you can request entities to be linked to your profile and here you could either supply the old number or the new "contract acc no" which you don't have. On the old number you start with 00 and then the first 7 numbers of the 11 digit number. I notice they mentioned a 9 digit number?

You can try this and if not successful, PM me and I will check for you.

Johan

----------

Christel (13-Mar-13), Dave A (13-Mar-13), Elijah (13-Mar-13)

----------


## Johan99

Elijah,

The Commissioner should issue the Letter of Good Standing if all returns up to 2011 ( period ending 28 February 2012 ) has been submitted and there are no outstanding amounts on your account. The letter should then be valid until 30 April when the 2012 return should be submitted.

With regard to the battle with registration, I think the error is on the website and you should just try from time to time. The electronic submission really simplifies matters. - Just make sure that you complete the "organisation details" tab e-mail address otherwise they will post your assessment.

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the very useful information you have given so far, Johan. It is much appreciated (particularly as I'm about to tackle my annual returns for this myself).




> The letter should then be valid until 30 April when the 2012 return should be submitted.


Just to double check, is the deadline definitely 30th April?
(I had it in my mind that it would have been end of March for some reason).

----------


## Johan99

We have an e-mail from Ella Ntshabele - Director Income - dated 8 February advising us that the deadline would be 30 April 2013. No official notification on the website, newspapers etc though...

----------


## Mike C

> Thanks for the very useful information you have given so far, Johan. It is much appreciated (particularly as I'm about to tackle my annual returns for this myself).
> 
> 
> Just to double check, is the deadline definitely 30th April?
> (I had it in my mind that it would have been end of March for some reason).


Hi Dave - yes it was end of March and has now been extended. What's more - they are now offering a discount for early payment.

I received this info from Pastel Payroll:


The Director-General of Labour has also granted certain incentives to motivate employers to submit online and make payment within 90 days.

Employers who submit online and pay within 30 days will receive a 10% discount on their assessment value. Employers who pay within 60 or 9o days will receive a 5% or 2% discount respectively. These discounts will only become effective 01 April 2013 and applies to the 2012/2013 returns only. Interest and penalties calculated for forms submitted online will not be raised before 30 June 2013.

----------

Christel (13-Mar-13), Dave A (13-Mar-13)

----------


## Elijah

> Our company administers the WCA obligations of various employers and we had a handfull of exactly your problem. What happened is that the "old system" number allocated to your entity was not converted to the new "99" number upon rollover from the old to the new system. You were probably assessed after 1 October 2011 when the old system was no longer identifying assessments raised and on the new system you have no number, thus the assessment also are "in limbo". It could even be that no assessment was raised as well.


Thanks Johan99, your feedback has been very helpful  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

> These discounts will only become effective 01 April 2013 and applies to the 2012/2013 returns only.


Sounds like I should wait until April to file the return online, then.

----------


## Johan99

Dave,

The remarks from Mike C is spot on. After we received this information we raised a few questions regarding the practical inplications thereof and also copied their acting CFO Mr Leshnick on this mail. To date we have received no official reply in spite of reminders being sent - it isnow more than a month from my initial e-mail.

Here are a few of the questions :

A) Does the employer only pay 90% of the assessment raised or B) Would a 10% credit be passed on the account - as with the rebate system or C) would the employer pay the full amount and the discount refunded to them?

Also, no penalties would be imposed before 1 July, but the 2% discount would be for the period 60 to 90 days. Last day for submission is 30 April and assume payment is made on 15 July - thus 10% penalty for late payment but 2% discount for early payment?

Our information states " ...These incentives have been granted by the Director-General of Labour and are applicable for the 2013/2014 year..." There is a lot of confusion regarding "years" as the 2012 return per the Compensation Commissioner is for the year 1 March 2012 to 28 February 2013. What period exactly is the 2013/2014 year? The Payroll administrators - that received the same communication as we did - interpreted this as being the current year. Their interpretation is supported by an electronic billboard one block from the Commissioner's office that relayed exactly this message regarding the discounts for early payment from this morning.

We received another communication that the incentives would only be applied from 1 April - thus your thought to submit after 1 April has merit. BUT employers that are even more pro-active and have submitted since 1 March to date are now excluded??

A second flash proclaims amnesty on penalties for the previous four years ROE submissions - provided you submit on-line. Penalties would only be imposed from 1 July 2013. What about submissions already received by the Commissioner but not yet assessed?

At my last check, there is no official notice regarding the above on their website.

More questions than answers unfortunately, but I will post information as it becomes available.

----------

Christel (19-Mar-13), Dave A (14-Mar-13), Mike C (13-Mar-13)

----------


## Elijah

Hi Johan

Need a company that can provide assist me in obtaining Letter of Good Standing for a client. Tried sending you a private message, not sure if you received it or not. My email address is elijah.tax@gmail.com. Would appreciate you contacting me if you are able to provide this service.

----------


## Johan99

Hi Elijah,

We would gladly assist. - I am sending you an e-mail.

----------


## Johan99

Here is the ad that the Commissioner will run.

----------

Dave A (19-Mar-13)

----------


## Dave A

In respect of that amnesty on previous years returns, I wonder what the position is for returns that *have* been submitted but simply not processed by WCC yet?

I've got a few that have been submitted on time via the snail mail route, but have not been assessed yet. 
Can we resubmit them online?
Does the online service even cater for prior periods?

----------


## Christel

Hi Dave, Yes you can submit online those years that have not been assessed yet.  You will see it will default to the last year that is still "un-assessed" per their records.  You will also not be allowed to submit a current ROE if the prior periods have not been assessed...

----------

Dave A (19-Mar-13)

----------


## Justloadit

I get a regular news letter from NEASA, on this last letter they refer to 
"The Department of Labour has issued a notice which has amended the procedure which has to be followed in order to obtain a letter of good standing from the Workmens Compensation Fund."

Follow the link to download the letter with the information.

----------


## Dave A

Revised procedures:

----------

Christel (20-Mar-13)

----------


## Johan99

The 30 April deadline is now formally announced on the Department of Labour's website.

----------


## Dissel

To Elijah, or anyone else who can help.
Were you eventually able to register? If so, how? I am experiencing the same "failed" message.

----------


## RNR TIME AND ACCESS

Hi
I think they did have a problem with the link, the ID no displays as invalid even though it is correct.  I kept trying and eventually the id no validated.

----------


## Johan99

Dissel,

Attached are a flowchart setting out the registration process, submitting the ROE, adding an organisation ( employer ) and also how to change your password.

This should sort out the problems not related to the site...

----------

Dissel (11-Apr-13)

----------


## Elijah

Hi Dissel

Yes, eventually managed to register, in fact last night. Had been trying whole afternoon, then at about 5:30 pm it finally accepted, I just kept pressing the Verify ID Button. I am no " Internet or IT Specialist" but just guessing that there is some sort of delay with accessing the database when you press the verify ID Button. I had also gone a few days prior to enquire about the contract number assigned to this company and they gave me a 12 digit number starting with 99. So you might want to verify this before "repeatedly pressing the "verify Identity number" button. Hope this works.

----------

Dissel (11-Apr-13)

----------


## Dave A

Sounds like an overloaded server problem.

If that's the case, the trick will be to try to do things "outside of normal working hours."

----------

Elijah (26-Mar-13)

----------


## AJM

> Have been trying with identity number of the members, but keep getting the following error message: "Individual details fetch failed ...0" . But if others have been able to register then could be a problem with client's registration details????


Hi, also received the same error, then I deleted all temporary internet files and after that managed to register. Hope this will help. But please is there anyway to de-register with workmenscompensation. Is a 1 man consulting business with half day secretary.

----------


## Johan99

Hi AJM,

Yes you may deregister when your business cease trading and by definition there would be no more employees.

----------


## IMHO

> Have been trying with identity number of the members, but keep getting the following error message: "Individual details fetch failed ...0" . But if others have been able to register then could be a problem with client's registration details????


Do you have to be on their database already to register on this system? What about a new business?

----------


## Dave A

> But please is there anyway to de-register with workmenscompensation. Is a 1 man consulting business with half day secretary.


That first employee certainly is a big step up - along comes Workmans Compensation and UIF as a minimum. Probably worth mentioning that even as a one person business, the only escape from those two is if you trade as a sole proprietor.

----------


## Johan99

IMHO,

The registration on the database is done to enable the electronic submission of the ROE. Thus the process for a new business would be first to register the business. Assessments would be raised depending on the date on which the first employee was employed.

As a norm we see that businesses register "going forward" thus they will use a date in the current tax year, say 1 March 2013. Based on the earnings declared with the registration form, the Commissioner will decide on which class the business would resort under and raise a provisional assessment. If all go well, you would receive your notification of registration plus the assessment which would then have to be paid within the normal 30 days. If not, well then you would not know if you have been registered, penalties for late payment would be raised ( of which you would not get a notification or statement ) and the normal mess continues from hereon.

If you wish to do the correct thing and register retrospectively from when the business actualy employed the first employee, you would have to submit earnings and returns for those years as well. All that I can say is that if you are not in Pretoria to visit their offices personally, good luck...I cannot stress the importance enough of a correctly completed registration form as correcting an incorrect classification takes an unbelievable amount of time - without mentioning the possible overpayment of premiums. In all the years that we have been dealing with the Commissioner, we have never seen them refund errors of this nature because "the employer furnished incorrect information" The nominal fee that consultants charge to assist with the registration of a business is money well spend. In my opinion of course...

To come back to the question - for the new business the Commissioner would raise a provisional assessment upon registration, and at the end of March 2014 the actual earnings is to be declared and submitted.

----------

IMHO (27-Mar-13)

----------


## IMHO

Johan99, thanks.

The word "amnesty" is thrown around. What is that about?

----------


## Johan99

The Act makes provision for a penalty to be charged for late submission of the ROE - up to 10% of the assessment - and the "amnesty" would mean that no penalties would be charged for the submission of the last 4 years. Not sure if the 2012/2013 ROE would count towards one of these years though...

----------


## Johan99

Don't expect too much assistance from the Commissioner's office today....

They are closing at 10H00 because TOMORROW is a public holiday?? My staff member nearly got chased out of their building because he dared to take a photo of their notice?? Then the last sentence states " ...for the inconvenience that may (??!!) be caused." While there are businesses that are put off site because they don't have a valid Letter of Good Standing????

----------


## Dissel

Thanks for the help, guys. I will spend the long weekend trying to register five entities for electronic returns. Hope I come out of it with my sanity intact.

----------


## sandyb

Hi all and Johan99 - any clarity yet on how much to remit to them taking their discount structure into account?  Do we remit less the discount amount?  I have submitted my return but their "invoice" does not have any reference to their discounts or how to go about settling early.

Anybody?

Thanks

----------


## Johan99

Hi Sandy,

We also awaited our first return with bated breath and, as you state, the assessment is as always. It makes sense though as at the time of the assessment they would not know when the employer would pay and there is a nationwide campaign to announce this. We have received a meeting request from their offices for Friday morning where I expect the "discount structure" would be one of the discussion points.

I will post any worthwhile info Friday afternoon.

----------


## Dave A

> I will post any worthwhile info Friday afternoon.


That would definitely be appreciated.

I don't know if this would help add weight to your influence there, but on questions of process and principle like these that affects everyone here, please feel free to claim that among other things you are also representing the small business community at TFSA.

----------


## Johan99

Thanks Dave,

It is true that the smaller employers experience more problems - or let me rephrase - the problems are more acutely felt as the person trying to resolve the WCA also has a multitude of other responsibilities. Bigger firms normally has dedicated personell to deal with IOD's and releated issues -or they simply outsource this where it would be cost-effective.

After reading some of indirect - and some not so indirect - posts, I am very careful not to use the forum as an advertising medium, but rather to assist business owners with general and common WCA problems. Of course for those that had enough or not the time to deal with the Commissioner, we would assist on a professional basis.

----------


## Dave A

> I am very careful not to use the forum as an advertising medium, but rather to assist business owners with general and common WCA problems.


Nothing wrong with putting something into your signature and your profile, though.

----------


## Johan99

Hi Everyone,

The only worthwile information that came from the meeting at the WCA offices is that there is still no clarity as to how the "early payment" discount would be returned to employers that make use of this. 

It is common knowledge that most of the current Letters of Good Standing are expiring at the end of April. It was acknowledged that logistically it would be unlikely to attend to all in the time left, but plans are to have more staff available to assist from Monday the 8th at Pretoria. Employers should be encouraged to submit their Return of Earnings on-line, pay the assessment, and request the LOGS as soon as possible.

----------


## sandyb

So are we expected to pay 100% of the assessment and "hope" for the 10% back if we pay before the initial 30 days is up?  Or should I pay less 10%?

----------


## Johan99

Sandy,

You must pay the full assessment - the uncertainty - since February - is how the discount is to be passed to the employers. Least admin for them would be a credit to your account i would imagine.

----------

sandyb (09-Apr-13)

----------


## AJM

Hi All
Do anyone know what are the maximum provisional earnings for directors for the year 1/3/2013 - 28/2/2014?

----------


## Johan99

Similar to those for employees - R 312 480.

----------


## Rene02

Hi guys, does anyone know why when I try submit my ROE it says processing then says "Submission of ROE failed ... No Subclass Exists" please could someone help, I have tried calling... obviously you don't get through.

----------


## Johan99

Rene,

The message is a typical system error - and I doubt if the call centre would be able to resolve this for you. Hopefully you are not to far from Pretoria, because we found a one-on-one consultation is the only chance to resolve these type of problems.

----------


## Dave A

> Hi guys, does anyone know why when I try submit my ROE it says processing then says "Submission of ROE failed ... No Subclass Exists" please could someone help, I have tried calling... obviously you don't get through.


Is it not perhaps an industry classification issue?

----------


## Johan99

Dave,

No, because the employer are allocated to an industry at registration.

----------


## Johan99

A breakfast meeting was scheduled by the South African Chamber of Commerce and Industry with the Minister of Labour this morning to provide feedback to business on labour issues. One of the points was the "Challenges experienced by the Compensation Fund including capacity to issue Certificates of Good Standing"

Unfortunately the minister could not attend but the DG - Mr Nhleko - addressed the meeting. With regard to the Compesation Fund, he conceded  that there are problems but that they are working on it and an announcement would be made before the end of the month. During question time, he would not be drawn into specifics about what an employer should do when his Letter of Good Standing has expired and he has complied to all obligations in terms of the Act, but the sheer volume of enquiries meant that the Commissioner could not attend to his request for a new LOGS.

In my opinion, it would be the sensible thing to announce a brief amnesty period for LOGS to allow their systems and resources to catch up with the backlog. In the interim, unfortunately, the frustration seems set to continue...

----------


## Dave A

> In my opinion, it would be the sensible thing to announce a brief amnesty period for LOGS to allow their systems and resources to catch up with the backlog.


This idea might work better if the WCC issued a blanket extension to issued LOGS - ultimately the decision to accept (or not) a presented LOGS that has expired pretty much lies in the hands of the client, not the WCC.

I should think as long as the problem is well known, and confirmed in an official statement from the WCC, all but the truly pedantic will probably allow some grace period.

----------


## JenineB

Will the manual ROE with barcode still be posted or is it compulsary to submit online?

----------


## J7J

> Similar to those for employees - R 312 480.


On the annual maximums - do you split that up to a monthly max or do you keep it as the annual limit? Ie. for 2012/2013 the annual maximum is R292,032 per person.  That works out to R24,336 per month.  Do I limit the income per month or per year?  Say an employee earns R250,000 for the year, but one month, say April 2012, he received R40,000.  So the annual total is below the annual maximum. So do add the R40,000 to the April 2012 amount or do I only add R24,336 (which will make the annual total R234,336 instead of R250,000)?

Please advise.

Thanks!

----------


## Dave A

It's an annual return with an annual income threshold.

On the posted returns side - I certainly haven't received any forms in the mail. I'd assume they're not coming by default at this point.

----------

J7J (26-Apr-13)

----------


## J7J

> It's an annual return with an annual income threshold.


Thank you.  Does this mean if a certain employee earns say R100k per month and this employee was the only employee, the return would look like this:

Mar: Number:1 Earnings: R100,000
April: Number: 1 Earnings: R100,000
May: Number: 1 Earnings: R92,032
June: Number: 1 Earnings: R0
July: Number: 1 Earnings: R0
August: Number: 1 Earnings: R0
September: Number: 1 Earnings: R0
October: Number: 1 Earnings: R0
November: Number: 1 Earnings: R0
December: Number: 1 Earnings: R0
January: Number: 1 Earnings: R0
February: Number: 1 Earnings: R0

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Dave A

Are you doing the return online?
They don't ask for that monthly breakdown anymore.

EDIT: But looking at my payroll program report (Quickpayroll), that's exactly how my payroll program has handled it.

----------


## J7J

For the one client that I am assisting - their safety officer will go and submit manually.  So I printed the one from their website to see what information I need to send through to the client.  On that form the breakdown is monthly.  From what I know it looks similar to returns from previous years.  How did you limit the earnings in your previous years' returns?  Did you limit similar to my example above or did you put the monthly maximum earnings of R24,336 for all 12 months to equal the annual limit?

I am recommending online submission to the other client that I am assisting.

Thank you for your advice!

----------


## Dave A

> How did you limit the earnings in your previous years' returns?  Did you limit similar to my example above or...


As per your example above. Fortunately I can blame it on my payroll program if it's wrong (but I really think it is the right way to do it - these payroll program folk *do* seem to research their stuff fairly thoroughly).

----------

J7J (29-Apr-13)

----------


## J7J

Thank you Dave.

I will limit it like that then.

On a guide that I downloaded from the Department of Labour's website, it states the following "NB. A sole owner or partners in a business/farming operation are not regarded as "employees" as contemplated by the Act and their earnings should, therefore, not be included."

So if I have a 100% shareholder which is the sole director, should his earnings not be included in here?

Kindly advise.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Dave A

Director salaries are included in the return as a director is an employee of the company. The section you quote refers to sole proprietorships and unincorporated partnerships.

----------

J7J (29-Apr-13)

----------


## J7J

Thank you so much for your answer.  What if the sole proprietor earned a salary (also referred to as drawings)?

----------


## Dave A

> What if the sole proprietor earned a salary (also referred to as drawings)?


It's not included in the WCC return of earnings.

----------

J7J (30-Apr-13)

----------


## JenineB

Hi, I know that it has been asked before, but can not find the answer.

One of my companies has not been assesed for the previous year (manual submission).  The letter of Good standing indicate "ROE Received not yet assessed".  The system does not allow me to submit the current return before the previous return has been submitted.  Must I re-submit the previous year online?  Will this not create a duplicate submission?

Regards,
Jenine

----------


## Dave A

Talk about cutting it fine  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If the previous year's return had been assessed, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be available for you to file online now (that's been my experience anyway).

Given that the deadline is today, I'd file the previous year's return online now. Hopefully you have a copy of that manual return - I'd try to make sure I used the exact same numbers.

If by some bizarre chance WCC ends up capturing the manual return as well, one would hope the issue would be cleared up quite easily after the fact.

Just beat the deadline!!!

----------


## J7J

> It's not included in the WCC return of earnings.


Thank you Dave, you have been a tremendous help.

----------


## J7J

Hi all,

I know it is after the deadline, but I am going to ask anyway:

Is there anywhere I would be able to find some guidelines on what is included in earnings and what not?

I would specifically like to know about the following fringe benefits (should it be included in earnings or not):

1)  Medical Aid Fringe Benefit
2)  Travel allowance
3)  Company Car Fringe Benefit
4)  Use of motor vehicle Fringe Benefit
5)  Cellphone allowance

I know that the payroll packages work these out for you, but the client sends me their payslips and I do it manually...

----------


## Dave A

> Will the manual ROE with barcode still be posted or is it compulsary to submit online?


I received my ROE forms in the post today.

As usual when it comes to WCC, a time travel machine would be handy.



It's also worth noting that I had already filed my 2012 returns online when this form was printed.
I guess we're all going to be getting them then.

----------


## JenineB

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has been successfull in obtaining a Letter of Good Standing (LOGS) since the previous expiry date of 30/04/2013 for all LOGS.  We have sent numerous reqeusts via e-mail and fax, but have not received a single reply.  It is also impossible to speak to the call centre. (It seems that they are not ansering the phone).

The problem that we facing is that our employees are not allowed on our clients site's without the LOGS and as the site manager will not except the risk of injury to one of our employees (which is quite understandable from his point of view).


We also experience problems with tenders at the parastatal companies.

Kind regards,
jenine

----------


## Dave A

Jenine, if it's desperate enough and you can't go into the WCC offices in Pretoria, try contacting Johan99. It seems he helps with this stuff for a living, goes into their offices, taps his toes and kicks shins until it's done. 

Obviously there'll be a fee (no idea what it might be, though).

----------


## Richard S

Hi Dave A,
yep, ROE forms also in our postbox last knight. Postal strike I guess.

----------


## sandyb

@ JenineB

I was able to obtain my LOG within roughly 8-9 days which is now valid until 30.4.14.  yay!  You will have to follow up your emailed / faxed application with a phone call (the only time to do this is around 07:30) as they will only then log your request and verify your good standing status before forwarding your request to the person(s) handling your company who will then issue your LOG and fax it to you (they will also pop the original in the mail to you).  You might have to phone 2 or 3 times but in the end it does produce results.  Unfortunately you will have at least a 30 minute wait before being put through to a call centre agent.  

Hope this helps.  It does work.  :Smile:

----------


## Lynda

Hi JenineB, I haven't had to apply for our new LOGS yet, but what I discovered when being unable to get replies out of the people who they put a link to their email on the website, I've twice emailed the webmaster and asked if the relevant person still works at the place as I've had no response, and both times it's worked magic for me.  The webmaster seems to be the only person I get joy out of.  Give it a try.  Other thing I've done is clicked on their Facebook link and seemed to get more that way too.  Methinks they LOVE Facebook and that's why the emails get ignored???? Maybe!

----------


## Calcha-Charmaine

Yes, the dealine was 30 April 2013, and has been extended to that date as from this year. 

If you are having such difficulties, and need assistance quickly, you can contact us or you can phone the switchboard number 012-319-9111. 

We can assist you, but bear in mind the website does get backlogged at times, i have found it is easier to submit after hours if this helps any.

----------


## Dave A

Does everyone remember this offer from WCC?




> The Director-General of Labour has also granted certain incentives to motivate employers to submit online and make payment within 90 days.
> 
> Employers who submit online and pay within 30 days will receive a 10% discount on their assessment value. Employers who pay within 60 or 9o days will receive a 5% or 2% discount respectively. These discounts will only become effective 01 April 2013 and applies to the 2012/2013 returns only.


Based on my enquiry this afternoon, it seems the Commissioner has forgotten!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
There is no sign that these discounts have been processed.

----------


## Mike C

:Embarrassment:  

Why am I not surprised?

----------


## Christel

Ja nee...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lynda

This whole process irritates me.  I can't follow the work instruction as it differs from what I'm getting in the system.  I still haven't had answers from DOL either.  Haven't submitted ours yet!

----------


## sandyb

> Does everyone remember this offer from WCC?
> 
> Based on my enquiry this afternoon, it seems the Commissioner has forgotten!   There is no sign that these discounts have been processed.


Um, yes.  Distinctly!  After doing my current submission I also noted that no discount had been credited to my bill.  Felt used and abused!   :Wink:   Probably "too difficult" to implement for them ..... what can I say too !  *sigh*

But at least my submission is done and obtaining a LoGS is now a cinch!  Got to given them a gold star for that one.   :Smile:  

Now, how about crossing my palm with the promised early-settlement credit !!!!!!

----------


## Dissel

The deadline for RoE has been extended to 31 May 2014 according to the dept of labour website

----------


## Lynda

Yes, Dissel, that's what I recall when I checked a while ago, that's why I'm not having a nervous breakdown just yet regarding the return.

----------


## Dave A

> obtaining a LoGS is now a cinch!  Got to given them a gold star for that one.


Oh my goodness. *That* was positively dreamy! I am absolutely grinning from ear to ear.

Progress indeed!

Who knows. Maybe now that they've automated so much of their routine processes, they may have to process those credits owed after all just to give their staff something to do.

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

Isn't it such an indictment, that their ability to cope with the most basic request is met with stunned amazement from us all  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dave A (14-May-14)

----------


## trevorp

Hi!

I'm new to the whole Return of earnings submission and I have a few questions.

I've registered on the ROE website and when I log in I'm presented with the option to select the assessment year. When I select 2012, the status reflects as "completely processed" and that I've been invoiced. All that information is correct.

When I select the 2013 assessment year (which is the return due 31 May 2014 if I understand correctly) the status is "not yet processed" and I have to complete the "Final Assessment: 2013" and a "Provisional Assessment: 2014".

What information do I complete in the "Final Assessment: 2013" column and what information do I complete in the "Provisional Assessment: 2014" column?

Using the payroll software I printed a W.AS.8 Return of Earnings report for the 2014 tax year, that is from March 2013 to February 2014. Do I use this information for the "Final Assessment: 2013" column? 

Is the "Provisional Assessment: 2014" an estimate for the 2015 tax year, that is March 2014 to February 2015?

----------


## Dave A

> Using the payroll software I printed a W.AS.8 Return of Earnings report for the 2014 tax year, that is from March 2013 to February 2014. Do I use this information for the "Final Assessment: 2013" column? 
> 
> Is the "Provisional Assessment: 2014" an estimate for the 2015 tax year, that is March 2014 to February 2015?


Yes to both questions.

----------


## trevorp

Thank you Dave, appreciate the feedback.  :Smile:

----------


## Musiclover08

Hi to all.

I am taking over from my auditors with regards to RoE and I have registered online for it. I see however that no return has been processed since 2009. I cannot do the 2013 return until the 2009 return is completed. The problem is that I have no earnings record for 2009. Could someone please assist?

EDIT: I should also add that under total earnings, an amount is already there.

----------


## Christel

Hello Musiclover08,
Firstly, you must be thankful that you can log onto the website....
Then, w.r.t. you query, refer to your financials for 2010 and use that figure for your 2009 submission etc.  I think you cannot have a zero amount, you would have to put it as 1 if you did not pay wages for that year.  Remember to put in a reason - thumb suck if you are not sure what to put.

----------

Musiclover08 (30-May-14)

----------


## AndreH

Sjoe, I've been trying this whole week to log in,anytime of the day, with no luck !!

----------


## Dave A

For those struggling to log in to do your WCC returns, try this link: https://roe.labour.gov.za/DolRegistr...b/landing.html

I just tested it and it worked. (Got the link from the WCC website down thread).

----------


## Christel

> For those struggling to log in to do your WCC returns, try this link: https://roe.labour.gov.za/DolRegistr...b/landing.html
> 
> I just tested it and it worked. (Got the link from the WCC website down thread).


Thanks Dave... Last night at 11:08 I managed to get into the website via this link... so all I can say is... "give Dave a Bells".

----------


## Musiclover08

Thanks Christel. Unfortunately I am sure that I will miss the deadline for COIDA submission  :Frown:  Auditors dragging their feet with regards to the data I need. Also got DOL inspector asking for this and I'm not even sure that payments have been made via the auditors.

----------


## Richard S

So yesterday I went to the local Dept of Labour, they agreed that the website could not be accessed and said the only way to submit ROE at the moment was manually. They handed me blank forms, off I went, and duly filled in all the details last night. A little while ago, just as I was about to leave to hand in the forms I found your latest link. Got straight in via the link, submitted the details and had the assessment back in seconds.

Thanks Dave, saved me a couple of hours and a 50km round trip. Make that a double Bells.

----------


## Bronwyn P

Thanks a million Dave....trust you to find a solution to the problem!  

I've been struggling for half the day - I could log-in and add all the data but when I wanted to submit it just kept saying 'please complete and save return'  Well that would be fine if there _was_ a save button lol!  The 'Reports' Tab is also greyed out...When are they going to get it right?

So that was the last of my 3 deadlines done and dusted....now I can enjoy my weekend  :Clap:

----------


## trevorp

Once you receive the "Notice of Assessment/Invoice" do you have to settle the full amount before/on the due date or can you settle the full amount due within 90 days without incurring any penalties/interest?

----------


## Christel

If you do not settle the full amount before the due date they will add 10% penalty and interest to your bill....

----------


## trevorp

Thank you Christel, I thought as much...

How would I go about making an installment arrangement? Can it be done online or is it a manual process? Is there a form to complete?

I assume with an installment arrangement interest is charged but no penalty.

----------


## Christel

Hi Trevorp,
For instalment arrangements you would call them and tell them you would like to pay it off over say 3 or 6 months.  They will then give you a fax number which you will have to fax (on a company letterhead) your request to.  You would state the entity, the reference number, the number of months and the date of the first instalment and your fax number.  They will then fax your "arrangement" back and voila.    When you phone them, on the message system that speaks while you wait,they also give you the fax number for the financial services.  You can fax them directly, you don't have to speak to them first.  Good luck.  Just remember if you pay late, you have to let them know, else the arrangement falls away immediately.

----------

trevorp (12-Jun-14)

----------


## trevorp

Thank you Christel, appreciate the advice.

----------


## Mike C

> Does everyone remember this offer from WCC?
> 
> 
> 
> Based on my enquiry this afternoon, it seems the Commissioner has forgotten! 
> There is no sign that these discounts have been processed.


Well, well, well.  What a lovely surprise.  Received a letter today 8 Dec 2016.




> The Compensation Fund is pleased to announce the completion of the ROE Discount of 2012 as advertised in 2013.
> 
> Please find the detail letter attached.


And there it was ... with the discount amount and the comment ...




> Please note the discount will be offset against your account, where your account is in
> credit you may opt for a refund or apply the credit against future assessments.

----------


## Dave A

Just got the notice as well. Only 3 and a half years later, but better late than never I guess.

Who knows, one day we may even see the return of no claim bonus credits too.

----------

